# GFCI at floor sink?



## steveray (Feb 18, 2020)

"Sinks" without a water supply drive GFCI requirements? I wouldn't ask for it at a hub drain or floor drain, but floor sinks are not really addressed or exempted.....?


----------



## ICE (Feb 18, 2020)

You come up with unusual questions.  A mop sink has water supplied.  A janitors sink has a water supply.  If there is no water supply, is it really a sink?.....or just a drain.....you know, for old paint and stuff.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 18, 2020)

Why then are floor sinks required beneath equipment in commercial kitchens?


----------



## e hilton (Feb 18, 2020)

A floor sink that’s not really a sink.  What’s next ... a water closet that’s not really a closet?


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2020)

ICE said:


> You come up with unusual questions.  A mop sink has water supplied.  A janitors sink has a water supply.  If there is no water supply, is it really a sink?.....or just a drain.....you know, for old paint and stuff.



If they were usual, then I wouldn't have a question.....is it the basin or the supply or the drain that drives the GFCI requirement? I think not the supply or we would be requiring them within 6' of hose bibbs...2023 NFPA 70 here we come...


----------



## ICE (Feb 18, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Why then are floor sinks required beneath equipment in commercial kitchens?


They handle tailpieces and condensate.  And by the way, all receptacles in a commercial kitchen have GFCI protection.

What about floor sinks beneath refrigerated displays in grocery stores? It is called a floor sink and receptacles are not required to be protected with GFCI on a sales floor.


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2020)

Not a "commercial kitchen" concession counter. Microwaves do not count as cooking per NFPA...That is a whole nother argument....


----------



## ICE (Feb 18, 2020)

I think that it is a stretch to require GFCI for a receptacle within six feet of a floor sink.  However, considering the minor expense involved I wouldn't argue against that.  I would not write that correction.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 18, 2020)

floor sinks generally are not readily accessible in most cases - also they generally are equipment specific and not designed for general floor drainage - i.e. tilt kettle. And to be a little bit more specific, our Health department will not require floor sinks to be connected to a grease traps whereas floor drains do..........

We see lots of floor sinks, but very few floor drains in our kitchens.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 18, 2020)

HMMMMM.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 19, 2020)

Builder Bob said:


> floor sinks generally are not readily accessible in most cases - also they generally are equipment specific and not designed for general floor drainage - i.e. tilt kettle. And to be a little bit more specific, our Health department will not require floor sinks to be connected to a grease traps whereas floor drains do..........
> 
> We see lots of floor sinks, but very few floor drains in our kitchens.


So 3 compartment sinks and dishwashers and other equipment that will have grease in the water that are being drained via air gap into a floor sink would not go to a grease trap in your jurisdiction?


----------

